# PATEK POCKETWATCH



## eccoowl (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi ,Its the first post on this forum, and sorry I'm not a watch guy !!

hope one of you guys could shed a little more light on this pocket watch Ive just acquired

Its marked patek on the face and patek geneve on the movement

the movement is also marked 76746, also there is a crest which says patek geneve india and china

Ive tried to do some research on the internet, but cant find any info about just a patek pocket watch

Any info would be really appreciated and a valuation would be welcomed

many thanks


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi

Unfortunately we are unable to give valuations as we are primarily 'watch enthusiasts' not appraisers.

Also, an image would be most welcome to give an opinion. :yes:

By your own admission "I'm not a watch guy" then perhaps you should seek the help of a professional appraiser, for which they will probably charge you a fee.

You may like to know, the most expensive Patek to date was the 'Henry Graves Supercomplication'

Sold for $24 million dollars in 2014.

Good luck :biggrin:


----------



## eccoowl (Apr 17, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> Hi
> 
> Unfortunately we are unable to give valuations as we are primarily 'watch enthusiasts' not appraisers.
> 
> ...


 Many thanks for the kind reply, will try and get some pics uploaded later cheers


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

Try your local Bonhams, I got a free appraisal on my Patek, unfortunately it fell a smidge short of 24 million bucks, erm ok a boat load short.

To be honest you will be searching the interweb until the cows come home, been there done that got the T shirt, and finally went to Bonhams. However it will be nice for us to see it.


----------



## eccoowl (Apr 17, 2017)

Leberkäse said:


> Try your local Bonhams, I got a free appraisal on my Patek, unfortunately it fell a smidge short of 24 million bucks, erm ok a boat load short.
> 
> To be honest you will be searching the interweb until the cows come home, been there done that got the T shirt, and finally went to Bonhams. However it will be nice for us to see it.


 Hi Thanks for the kind reply, having probs uploading pics will try and sort it out cheers


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

As a moderator of the forum, I must repeat the rule that members should please refrain from asking for a valuation. It is impossible to value a watch accurately without examining it in person, and the idea of the Watch Forum becoming embroiled in questions of value takes us down a dangerous route that needs to be blocked before it begins.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Honor - needed saying - - Mach still has my old posting answer as the Unofficial Valuations Request Monitor I'm sure, - - if not I can easily dig it out and repost!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Thanks Honor - needed saying - - Mach still has my old posting answer as the Unofficial Valuations Request Monitor I'm sure, - - if not I can easily dig it out and repost!


 A wee bit late but here you are Mel...



> "Most of you will know that some time ago, as the Valuations Request Monitor (unpaid and unofficial) I posted a modified version of the reply we use on theTimex Forum to these requests.
> 
> Mach and the other Moderators now use this, with my permission of course, to answer similar enquiries on The Watch Forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well said Mel!!

Although dont get your hopes up......... Patek is different from Patek Philippe

And Patek Philippe dont make watches in India or China........................


----------

